# Tesco Hudl



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Anyone got one, only £60 of Tesco vouchers.

tony


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

In case anyone is wondering I have just Googled it.

Its a Tablet computer, link to a review is below.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/reviews/10348599/Hudl-review-Tescos-tablet.html


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

I bought one yesterday and have been playing with it this morning (despite having a long list of jobs to be done  ). I have not owned a tablet before so can't really comment on the HUDL versus iPad etc.
We want it predominantly for Skyping when we are in India over the winter so went for this on the recommendation of one our friends who is an IT consultant (he is fully aware of our IT shortcomings). The reports I have read give it an average writeup but this is generally compared with iPads and the Nexus which both cost considerably more money, especially if you have club card points to spend.
For what we want it looks and feels ideal, the camera doesn't have a flash facility but can be used in 'low light' setting which is a bit grainy. In daylight the pictures are clear as is the video function.
The unit cannot be used for internet unless working from WiFi but does have a port that enables you to use it in conjunction with a TV via an HDMI port (you need a connector that isn't supplied).

I will update if I find any niggles during my research (or playing as my wife calls it).

Terry


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I've already got a Galaxy pad, and I got it for the wife to keep an eye on various accounts whilst away. So far it hasn't disappointed in any way. As I have numerous Tesco vouchers so it was a cheap trial.  

tony


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

I considered one but £60 in vouchers means £240 in eating out, so to my mind it is pretty expensive. Would rather pay the £119 cash for it if I wanted one.

I am seriously thinking of the Kindle Fire HD myself.

Roger


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Roger,
Before you part with any money on the Kindle Fire HD check that you can read it in bright sunshine, I have a standard Kindle and prefer this for book reading as I find the Fire HD is almost impossible to read outdoors.
Mel.


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks Mel,
I've looked at a few Kindle Fire reviews on line but didn't catch a mention of that. Will now most likely get an ordinary Kindle and have a look at the myriad cheaper tablets on the market as well.

You can get some for literally peanuts on Chinese sites!

Roger


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Raynipper espoused a cheap Chinese tablet that took two sims and could be used as a phone or 3G internet will look into that when I get back home
Earlier thread on "tablet question"


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

The Nerd report:

http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/reviews/...ew/?olo=editorspick&google_editors_picks=true

tony


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

My wife has the Kindle fire hd and she inverts the colours so that it has a black background and white letters. This makes it much better in bright conditions.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*hoddy/hudi*

I thought you were on about this type!

TM

See here< Click


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

No problem Roger, you will also find the standard Kindle is about half the weight of the Fire and the brighter the conditions the easier it is to read.

Mel


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Baron1 said:


> Roger,
> " . . . I find the Fire HD is almost impossible to read outdoors.
> Mel.


Not true ! Even in the bright Spanish sunshine i can still read comfortably (the screen brightness is back lit & fully adjustable)


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

How do you know what problems Mel has had?

To state that another person's post is "not true" is a bit antagonistic in my opinion.

Wind your neck in.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

HarleyDave said:


> How do you know what problems Mel has had?
> To state that another person's post is "not true" is a bit antagonistic in my opinion.
> Wind your neck in.
> Cheers
> Dave


What the f .,., antagonistic ??? 
I know its not true 'cause i got one & have used it in bright sunshine :evil:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Its the backlight that's the problem, the direct sunlight shining on the screen cancels it out. Same effect you get with say your M/H, lights on during the day people can't see in, lights on at night and they can.

All backlit screens on tablets/lappys have the same problem, if you turn the brightness right up you can make it better, but that shortens battery life. The kindle reader unlike the kindle fire, and other readers don't have this problem, as their screens aren't backlit.

Ian


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Baron1 said:


> Roger,
> Before you part with any money on the Kindle Fire HD check that you can read it in bright sunshine, I have a standard Kindle and prefer this for book reading as I find the Fire HD is almost impossible to read outdoors.
> Mel.


+1 on this, wife has the original kindle 3g, works wonderful in bright sunlight. My kindle HD was very poor in bright sunlight


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

vicdicdoc said:


> HarleyDave said:
> 
> 
> > How do you know what problems Mel has had?
> ...


I also have one, however I had problems !! did not matter if i had brightness up or not.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

It's put the wind up Amazon :lol:

http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/news/tab...ys/?olo=editorspick&google_editors_picks=true

tony


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Sorry if I've upset anyone !!! I'm just giving my personal opinion on the Reader versus the Fire HD, I have both and much prefer the original reader for READING BOOKS.
It's also much lighter and less tiring to hold for longer reading sessions.
Again this is only my opinion but I personally think that Amazon have shot themselves in the foot with this and should have stuck to the original design and improved it.
If you want a tablet, buy a tablet, if you want a book reader buy the original not Amazons "Jack of all trades but master of non".


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

The Hudl and 'Fire' are tablets, not for reading books thats why the 'paperwhite' and 'nook' et al are marketed elsewhere.

tony


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Ok I've had the HUDL for a few days now and so far I've been pleasantly pleased with it. The most annoying thing about it is the Tesco's 'T' launch icon as it near to where you hold it and can accidentally launch their site. I am going to get a cover which should hopefully alleviate the problem. The battery life seems to be robust, we watched an hours TV show on iplayer and it only used less than twenty percent. The screen had good resolution and could be viewed clearly at obscure angles. The volume was not too bad for such a small tablet and it will accommodate a remote speaker unit.
Its a bit frustrating as the operating instructions are very sparse so its mostly a case of trial and error finding how to add stuff, change wallpaper and delete. I am sure that this will change once the techi guys gets their hands on it and explore it to the extreme. 

Terry


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

We also acquired a Hudl last week from the same IT consultant as Terry [Geriatricbackpacker]. (IT consultant = "youngest son"; acquired = "early Xmas present"  ). We've never owned a tablet nor an Android device, so it was all a learning experience.

We haven't had a lot of time to play with it, but our two daughters also provided useful information. We added Avast! for security and switch it to "Aircraft Mode" at night to reduce battery draw (first time round it lasted 3days with 40% being internet usage; second time we've hit 3days and are only down to 70%).

As Terry has reported, sound quality is impressive. I'm sure we will enjoy using it.

Gordon


----------



## Calmore (Nov 3, 2013)

My parents have bought a hudl to use when they are away. They find it great to catch up on telly while they are away in the Autosleeper and for checking emails and stuff. When there's no wifi they simply "tether" it to the mobile phone via wifi.

The long battery life means they can go away for a weekend without charging and best of all it keeps the grand kids entertained!

There's a Hudl help Forum which they find useful (hudluser dot com).

They used clubcard points too, so only cost them £60


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Tried to upload Microsoft Silverlight so that I could watch NowTV for Sky Sport but it doesn't support it. I will try and use Flash Player and will update if that is successful.

Terry


----------



## Calmore (Nov 3, 2013)

Not tried the Now TV app myself but looking at the website it only works on a limited range of devices but "more will be added" apparently.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

...doesn't support Flash player either.


----------

